# Grandma Lucy PureFormance Lamb



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Since NB has had so many recalls, I just didn't feel comfortable feeding Ollie the rest of his bag. Wasn't part of the recall, but.......
Today I couldn't find a food I thought would work, so Grandma Lucy was suggested. I thought Ollie was going to eat the bowl!! :HistericalSmiley:
Praying this will be a good choice for him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

If he likes it thats good....I did hear a lot about Fromm's lately. I homecook so I never tried it but heard its a good food.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have never heard of that brand of dog food but apparently, Ollie did enjoy his new food. Where did you find it?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have tried Grandma Lucy's and wanted to love it but unfortunately London did not do well on it at all. She lost a lot of weight on it which I had read does happen but then they build it back up in muscle, but London did not gain back any weight no matter how much I was feeding her. She got so thin I finally gave up on the food and switched her back to canned. She gained the proper amount of weight back really fast.

It was really strange, also, that at first both dogs were doing great on it. Their poop was looking good (only we dog owners can say that! LOL!) and they didn't have to drink so much water. After a month or two, though, they were pooping 3-4 times per day regularly and were a lot softer than I like to see. I honestly think there is too much flaxseed in the food because I can't think of anything else that would cause it.

It is definitely worth trying for Ollie, and I hope he does really well on it. Just keep a close eye out for changes in weight, pooping habits, etc so you can really tell if it's a good choice for him. I know it has worked well for a few dogs, and not well at all for others, so there is no miracle food that's for sure!  I was feeding the dogs the Venison variety, by the way.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

It's a freeze-dried food. It's the Lamb one.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Donna
Good luck with Ollie's food. I went from NB to Fromm non grain surf n turf and beef something. Small nibbles too. 
I found it at small pet store. Or you can order it. Great food from what I can tell.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Right now there aren't many brands I would recommend, I'm going to stick with Fromm, Champion foods (which is orijin and acana), I hear nutrisource recommended a lot and earthborn holistics. I haven't heard of the brand you are trying now. I still like blue buffalo but that would be on the bottom of my list-I hear a lot of complaints about their nutribits or whatever they are called.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am curious to know what all of the complaints are regarding the Blue Buffalo food that you are referring to??? I feed that brand to all of our animals (2 dogs, 2 cats) and they are all doing very well on BB. So far, there was only one recall that I am aware of and that was due to vitamin D and has been resolved.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am curious to know what all of the complaints are regarding the Blue Buffalo food that you are referring to??? I feed that brand to all of our animals (2 dogs, 2 cats) and they are all doing very well on BB. So far, there was only one recall that I am aware of and that was due to vitamin D and has been resolved.


Oh its no big deal  just that the dogs eat around those pieces, instead of eating them.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your response... I was just wondering whether there was something wrong with BB food but guess your little fluffs don't care for those little pieces.


----------

